# Bomb10shell's Bulky Babe Log



## RiR0 (Jun 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> RiR0 seems to think he's the only one worthy of giving advice.
> 
> Entitlement issues. Lots of guys here that kiss his ass like lost puppies.
> 
> ...


Stop derailing. You’re wrong as usual. I think that only people with actual experience who know what they’re doing should give advice. People who have atleast actually applied to themselves. You can’t help yourself you’re a child throwing a temper tantrum. I’m a fag? Why is being gay an insult? She’s got a coach, she looks good, you look like trash and always have. Post your physique again. You won’t.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> It's no big deal. Mine used to be a little puffy too.
> 
> Just thought you might want to firm up your lats is all.
> 
> ...


👋 I have a question. How does working a nearby muscle get rid of fat that may accumulate in certain area naturally? Can you explain how you “firm up” an area. Is that like “toning”.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 25, 2022)

What does a toned armpit even look like? 😅


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 25, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> You know.... I've heard from several people, especially those with far better physiques than myself, that women should ONLY try to tone and firm themselves. Anything harder than 4x25 with pink dumbbells will make them TOO BIG and TOO MUCH like a man and that's just not attractive at all for anyone to be physically attracted to me.
> 
> So if you're looking to tone and firm your armpits, try the pink dumbbells, but not too hard so you don't grow too much....
> 
> *insert world's largest eyeroll ever*


Yea. You know I completely agree. I was trying to see wtf @Skullcrusher was going on about in his “advice”….



Skullcrusher said:


> It's no big deal. Mine used to be a little puffy too.
> 
> Just thought you might want to firm up your lats is all.
> 
> ...


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Going to failure works good for me too. I have done quite a few workouts that way, love it.
> 
> I look at activation as the equivalent of a warm up set. Some people like to just jump straight into it. To each their own. Whatever works for you I guess.
> 
> ...





Skullcrusher said:


> Going to failure works good for me too. I have done quite a few workouts that way, love it.
> 
> I look at activation as the equivalent of a warm up set. Some people like to just jump straight into it. To each their own. Whatever works for you I guess.
> 
> ...


Your not doing 90lb db kickbacks. 
You’re also not db pressing 150s especially if you can only bench 210lbs.
Stop lying it’s weird
Does anyone believe these 2 lifts? 
All those lifts besides the 2 you’re oddly lying about could be achieved in a year or less with a basic 5x5
Through what mechanism do certain muscles benefit from a pump? 
Why? 
The meadows activation and stretch and pump exercises all have you working to 1 really hard failure usually beyond failure set. 
I have about 10 of his programs as as his ebook that explains why and how he did what he did. 
It’s not akin to a fucking warm up set. 
Again just stop. You have no experience or place offering or giving advice.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea. You know I completely agree. I was trying to see wtf @Skullcrusher was going on about in his “advice”….


I wish guru Candycrusher would teach his ways of how to firm up a muscle.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 18, 2022)

Juicey instigation bump....


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 18, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Juicey instigation bump....


Probably not going to get any bites. Candycrusher left to find a place where he won’t get called out for giving terrible advice.


----------

